# is Q comin to Denver



## brownmagic23 (Apr 16, 2004)

as a clippers fan I hope he doesn't because this guy is amazing..


----------



## Spurs#1 (Mar 30, 2004)

It may be a trade but I haven't heard anything but it would be good for Nuggz to pick him up


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spurs#1</b>!
> It may be a trade but I haven't heard anything but it would be good for Nuggz to pick him up


I dont think so myself


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

I hope so, Q is one of my fav players & I'm looking for an excuse to get a nuggets jersey, they're sweet! (hated them at first, but they've really grown on me!)


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

hell, ill give you an excuse CARMELO ANTHONY


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

BAD EXCUSE Q PLAY SG


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knicksfan</b>!
> hell, ill give you an excuse CARMELO ANTHONY


as an excuse to get a nuggets jersey? i'm not a big melo fan, would rather a player i like considering the price of authentics. maybe nene, but hopefully Q!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

if we want him, all we have to do is offer a really nice contract - sterling wont match it. but it depends on how much we want him.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> if we want him, all we have to do is offer a really nice contract - sterling wont match it. but it depends on how much we want him.


i'd think most teams would want him. he's a great rebounding guard, and a threat from the outside (sure you have lenard, but Q fits in more with the rebuilding process). he can score too, would be a nice second option in denver.
i agree sterling won't match any decent offer.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Nah! You guys have Carmelo...

... btw have you seen this yet:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Quentin needs 15-20 attempts to be effective, let alone at a horrible clip. He's childish too. I hope we look somewhere else to fill that void.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Are you guys really that Disappointed in Voshon? He was awesome this year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Are you guys really that Disappointed in Voshon? He was awesome this year.


*Much* better than I thought...he averaged nearly 15 ppg....I didn't think he'd go for 5...I do think he would be more effective off the bench, providing a 3-point spark...


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah, to be a contender we need an upgrade at the 2. I like Voshon, and he played great in the playoffs, but he is a little one-dimensional. 





I'm still pissed we didnt set Vo up for the 3 to win Game 4.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Snicka</b>!
> Yeah, to be a contender we need an upgrade at the 2. I like Voshon, and he played great in the playoffs, but he is a little one-dimensional.
> 
> 
> ...


Voshon played great in the playoffs? I didn't notice...

All I saw was Voshon hitting open shots. That's *all * he did, in my opinion. The other 60% of the time he played horrible defense, turned the ball over, and dragged his *** on the boards. 

And the game four fiasco is Voshon's fault. He rolled baseline when he should've rotated back towards the point. He would've had a wide open shot.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> All I saw was Voshon hitting open shots.


If thats all he did then the question to me is: Is he a good option off the bench next season (I must admit I hope the Nuggets will sign a new starting shooting guard)? Or will a resigned Jon Barry or a resigned Rodney White be a better solution than Voshon Lenard?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Richardson likes Denver: Free-agent-to-be has interest in joining the Nuggets in off-season 



> "If I'm not able to stay with the Clippers, Denver is definitely one of the places I have to look at,'' Richardson said in a telephone interview from his hometown of Chicago. "I like Denver.''
> 
> Teams can't talk to free agents until July 1 and can't sign them until July 14, but it's no secret the Nuggets will be in the market for a shooting guard.
> 
> ...


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

I think he shouldn't go to Denver for one simple reason: there won't be enough shots. Q needs his, and Melo shot a ton this year, and he'll be shooting more and more in the future. The Nuggets need a defensive-minded guard, a la Raja Bell, to compliment Barry and Lenard.


----------

